# What size skid steer?



## ducaticorse (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm starting to research skid steers, and am looking for some opinions on what size, and attachments people prefer over others. Ie; grapple bucket/ grapple/forks etc.

Reason for purchase is that we do mainly large removals and I need something that expedites clean up. I plan on feeding the chipper with this machine as well.

I don't mind dismantling fences when applicable, laying down 3/4 over grass etc.
Right now I'm thinking a 7 series bobcat, but I'm stuck on attachments. (have to make the money available go as far as it can). 

I will also be using the machine for snow and ice management.


----------



## Don't-B-Stumped (Jan 28, 2011)

I have used a bobcat T190 and a bobcat S150. I prefer the bucket grapple as it is more versatile than the rake grapple. Especially for smoothing out any damage you might do or moving chips etc. I prefer the track machine also as the ride is better and less likely to get stuck.
I would go with the terex formerly asv or check out the new kubota. nice machine. starts at 75hp which is plenty for tree work. Also has joystick controls. If you're careful a track machine does less damage to turf than a wheel machine.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't-B-Stumped said:


> I have used a bobcat T190 and a bobcat S150. I prefer the bucket grapple as it is more versatile than the rake grapple. Especially for smoothing out any damage you might do or moving chips etc. I prefer the track machine also as the ride is better and less likely to get stuck.
> I would go with the terex formerly asv or check out the new kubota. nice machine. starts at 75hp which is plenty for tree work. Also has joystick controls. If you're careful a track machine does less damage to turf than a wheel machine.


 
Great info. I was under the impression that tracks tear up grass more. I can see the pressure foot print being easier on the landscape, but not for turns...

To be more specific, I'm looking to spend as close to 10K as possible, preferably less. I didn't even know Kubota was making their own skid, great to know, but no doubt too pricey at this point in time..


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 28, 2011)

*Midsota*

If you are looking at grapple buckets, The industrial grapple at the bottom of the page is what we have been using for 5-6 years and has proved to be one tough piece of equipment. Especially for grabbing the tree by the end holding it out lengthwise in the air for bucking. We run ours on a John Deere 260. Don't know the capacities, but wouldn't want anything smaller. FWIW 


http://www.midsotamfg.com/pages/Grapples


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 28, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> If you are looking at grapple buckets, The industrial grapple at the bottom of the page is what we have been using for 5-6 years and has proved to be one tough piece of equipment. Especially for grabbing the tree by the end holding it out lengthwise in the air for bucking. We run ours on a John Deere 260. Don't know the capacities, but wouldn't want anything smaller. FWIW
> 
> 
> http://www.midsotamfg.com/pages/Grapples


 
Holy Chit those are some very reasonable prices. You've used and abused these pieces, and they've held up ok?Thanks for the site..


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 28, 2011)

If you look threw some of the posting on this page you can see how we use it.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/112182-29.htm


----------



## Don't-B-Stumped (Jan 28, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> Great info. I was under the impression that tracks tear up grass more. I can see the pressure foot print being easier on the landscape, but not for turns...
> 
> To be more specific, I'm looking to spend as close to 10K as possible, preferably less. I didn't even know Kubota was making their own skid, great to know, but no doubt too pricey at this point in time..


 
You have to be careful on your turns just as you would with a skid steer wheel machine but tracks have much less ground pressure.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 28, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


>


 
That's a damn big machine.... I do mostly residential removals, and think driving that tank around would scare people LOL. I'm looking at more of a mid weight steer.. 

Did that grapple hold that entire log out straight?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 28, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> Holy Chit those are some very reasonable prices. You've used and abused these pieces, and they've held up ok?Thanks for the site..


 
Wow, I actually put up a pic! sorry,didn't know i could do that. Yes, you NEED that bar across the front to hold tines together & the rounded clamps like those for grabbin trees from the end. Last year is the first time we did any touch-up welds where the mounting plate hooks up, they were starting to stretch a little, but we've pushed this thing alot harder than it was meant for.


----------



## Don't-B-Stumped (Jan 28, 2011)

YouTube - Wood Cutting & Splitting Attachment 

Here is the ultimate attachment for a loader.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't-B-Stumped said:


> YouTube - Wood Cutting & Splitting Attachment
> 
> Here is the ultimate attachment for a loader.


 
Perhaps one of the coolest things I have ever seen. (Besides the nuclear cannon)


----------



## newtree (Jan 28, 2011)

*aviod skid steer*

several companies make articulating loaders that dont tear up lawn like a skid steer will or a tractor with turf tires also woks great to grapple buckets are a must for removing wood and brush no dragging or lifting


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 28, 2011)

newtree said:


> several companies make articulating loaders that dont tear up lawn like a skid steer will or a tractor with turf tires also woks great to grapple buckets are a must for removing wood and brush no dragging or lifting


 
Agreed. I've looked into them, BUT, the Gehls available are too pricey, and the mini's dnt have enclosures for winter work. Price wise, it looks like a skid for now.


----------



## bayard (Jan 28, 2011)

*t 200*

i have used a t 200 on my own yard,it is unbelievable what it can do.on firm ground you can drive it on the grass with no marks.but if soft ,will still mark it up a bit. the t150 is lighter and less power,but nice too.k


----------



## capetrees (Jan 28, 2011)

Have run the 763, 863,873, 864, t200, t250 extensively over the past 20 years and the t300 currently. Tracks instead of tires anytime. If you're in the 10K range, all you'll get in reasonable shape is the 763. 
Bobcat 763 Kubota Diesel Skid Steer Loader 46HP Garaged 
Not a bad machine and if you need more traction, you can get the steel tracks to put over the tires. Keep in mind the hydraulic flow output. With some of the attachments, GPM is a limiter on what you can run. The machine shown doesn't have the plumbing for attachments so that would need to installed as well as on any other machines that don't have it. I too have been looking for a machine but nothing interests me yet.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 28, 2011)

capetrees said:


> Have run the 763, 863,873, 864, t200, t250 extensively over the past 20 years and the t300 currently. Tracks instead of tires anytime. If you're in the 10K range, all you'll get in reasonable shape is the 763.
> Bobcat 763 Kubota Diesel Skid Steer Loader 46HP Garaged
> Not a bad machine and if you need more traction, you can get the steel tracks to put over the tires. Keep in mind the hydraulic flow output. With some of the attachments, GPM is a limiter on what you can run. The machine shown doesn't have the plumbing for attachments so that would need to installed as well as on any other machines that don't have it. I too have been looking for a machine but nothing interests me yet.



That one is pretty clean, but I think he's a couple two tree grand high on the price from what I've seen, hard to tell exactly cuz they didn't list hours. Thanks for the info on the flow, I was aware of that, eventually I plan on looking into the grinding attachment ( flow important). 

Ideally, it would be that machine, plumbed for attachments, heated, enclosed cab with bucket for 10K.

I think it's attainable given today's economic conditions


----------



## atvguns (Jan 28, 2011)

This is the set up I am using I don't like the grapple at all it does a good job pushing but you can't pick very much up with it everything just falls out the bottom.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 28, 2011)

Keep looking and be ready to jump, especially on CL. I looked for a long time for my new used one ton and it was well worth it.

With the winter upon us and the landscping companies down till spring, ask around to see if any owners are looking to trade their equipment for new in the spring. They might be willing to sell to you instead. Again, be ready with the cash as I have found thats what pushes them to decide.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 28, 2011)

capetrees said:


> Keep looking and be ready to jump, especially on CL. I looked for a long time for my new used one ton and it was well worth it.
> 
> With the winter upon us and the landscping companies down till spring, ask around to see if any owners are looking to trade their equipment for new in the spring. They might be willing to sell to you instead. Again, be ready with the cash as I have found thats what pushes them to decide.


 
Yeah, kinda think of it, most of all my stuff is from CL.. I just put down on a like new bandit for about half of what they are currently advertised at with a fraction of the hours. I know I'll find a skid for "steal"


----------



## tadowler (Jan 28, 2011)

A nice grapple is made by Bobcat its called an industrial grapple kinda a half bucket with two grapples on top. That would make it convenient for both tree work and snow removal.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 28, 2011)

I have and use a Bobcat 753 for moving wood ( mostly logs ). I have fairly level ground here at the home place ( 2.2 acres, mostly grass ) and it does real well here. Most work sites here in western NC are NOT level and it can be a problem real quick in my tree service work. About 1/2 of the jobs I work, I don't take the Bobcat due to terrain. Tracks over the wheels don't help much on that front. I have experience in T300's and T250's and will say that factory tracked Bobcats are much more stable on the slopes than the 753. Wish I could afford 2 Bobcats, the T for the rough terrain and the 753 for yards. If you are careful to make driving turns ( arcs ) rather than skidding turns ( pivots ) then you can run a skid steer over dry grass with little damage. I run it over my yard all the time. Skid steers tend to be rear end heavy when empty and front end heavy with a full load, and I also use that fact to reduce grass damage when needing to make tighter turns. You just quickly speed up or slow down ( depending on which end is heavy ) just as you start the pivot. This makes the 'light end' even lighter so that the pivot is mostly on two wheels. After a while you tend to do it without thinking. I can spend a couple hours moving logs around my property from the driveway to the log yard, to the sawmill, or to the firepit and have no yard damage, let my dad spend 10 minutes doing it and I have ugly skid marks in the grass. 
Because of the very heavy attachments available to handle logs, I ended up making my own log grabbing attachment. It is light enough that 1 guy can move it around ( not pick it up and carry it around, but I can stand up on end no problem by myself) and that means a lot on useful payload for a mid size Bobcat. Why make a claw type attachment that weighs 800 lbs for a machine rated to lift 1300 lbs ? I can handle 2400 lb logs no problem if carried chest high or lower and pivoted back towards the front tires. 
Hope this helps you in your decision.
RIck


----------



## nba123 (Jan 28, 2011)

I run a case 1840 skid steer for my tree work, with a root grapple. A bucket grapple is more versitle but will tere up more yards because you cant see very well where as a root grapple you can see through. I just leave my bucket on my flatbed so if I need it I just make a quick swap. Tracks are not very good to do tree work with in residencial areas I have ran t250 and 300 with tracks and grapple and they will destroy a yard unless you can go strait in and out. If you are stuck on a bobcat the 763 is time proven and just right power to weight for tree work. If you plan on working on it yourself you may look at a diff brand bobcat engines are turned sideways in the back and are a pain to work on, with that said there isnt one made that as real easy to work on they are built to be compact and that comes at a cost. You should be able to get a nice machine for 10 grand but you can bet that you will be fixing leaks. You might look and some specs on diff machines U can go to coleman equipments website they have specs on all the major brands new and old. One more thing about tracks they R more maintnace and replacement cost for rollers and gears with new tracks will cost you around 10 grand. new tires about 550. These have been my experiances thanks James


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 28, 2011)

VA-Sawyer said:


> I have and use a Bobcat 753 for moving wood ( mostly logs ). I have fairly level ground here at the home place ( 2.2 acres, mostly grass ) and it does real well here. Most work sites here in western NC are NOT level and it can be a problem real quick in my tree service work. About 1/2 of the jobs I work, I don't take the Bobcat due to terrain. Tracks over the wheels don't help much on that front. I have experience in T300's and T250's and will say that factory tracked Bobcats are much more stable on the slopes than the 753. Wish I could afford 2 Bobcats, the T for the rough terrain and the 753 for yards. If you are careful to make driving turns ( arcs ) rather than skidding turns ( pivots ) then you can run a skid steer over dry grass with little damage. I run it over my yard all the time. Skid steers tend to be rear end heavy when empty and front end heavy with a full load, and I also use that fact to reduce grass damage when needing to make tighter turns. You just quickly speed up or slow down ( depending on which end is heavy ) just as you start the pivot. This makes the 'light end' even lighter so that the pivot is mostly on two wheels. After a while you tend to do it without thinking. I can spend a couple hours moving logs around my property from the driveway to the log yard, to the sawmill, or to the firepit and have no yard damage, let my dad spend 10 minutes doing it and I have ugly skid marks in the grass.
> Because of the very heavy attachments available to handle logs, I ended up making my own log grabbing attachment. It is light enough that 1 guy can move it around ( not pick it up and carry it around, but I can stand up on end no problem by myself) and that means a lot on useful payload for a mid size Bobcat. Why make a claw type attachment that weighs 800 lbs for a machine rated to lift 1300 lbs ? I can handle 2400 lb logs no problem if carried chest high or lower and pivoted back towards the front tires.
> Hope this helps you in your decision.
> RIck


 
Definitely helps... Tell me about this light attachment you made, you make a great point on the weight..


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 28, 2011)

nba123 said:


> I run a case 1840 skid steer for my tree work, with a root grapple. A bucket grapple is more versitle but will tere up more yards because you cant see very well where as a root grapple you can see through. I just leave my bucket on my flatbed so if I need it I just make a quick swap. Tracks are not very good to do tree work with in residencial areas I have ran t250 and 300 with tracks and grapple and they will destroy a yard unless you can go strait in and out. If you are stuck on a bobcat the 763 is time proven and just right power to weight for tree work. If you plan on working on it yourself you may look at a diff brand bobcat engines are turned sideways in the back and are a pain to work on, with that said there isnt one made that as real easy to work on they are built to be compact and that comes at a cost. You should be able to get a nice machine for 10 grand but you can bet that you will be fixing leaks. You might look and some specs on diff machines U can go to coleman equipments website they have specs on all the major brands new and old. One more thing about tracks they R more maintnace and replacement cost for rollers and gears with new tracks will cost you around 10 grand. new tires about 550. These have been my experiances thanks James


 
Thanks James, great help. I like the kubota motors, and have become familiar with the costs of rebuilding and replacement. How would I test drive gears, and hydro pumps? Anything to look out for when test running?


----------



## CUCV (Jan 28, 2011)

The 763 is a great machine, I have been very happy with mine. I have been looking for another for about a year in that same 10K range but haven't found one as clean as I would like it so I'm going to sell my 763 to add funds for the new(er) unit. I have a Farm Tech grapple that I have bent all to hell, buy the most heavy duty grapple you can get. I have a Beaver Squeezer too and it is one handy attachment but pricy.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 28, 2011)

CUCV said:


> The 763 is a great machine, I have been very happy with mine. I have been looking for another for about a year in that same 10K range but haven't found one as clean as I would like it so I'm going to sell my 763 to add funds for the new(er) unit. I have a Farm Tech grapple that I have bent all to hell, buy the most heavy duty grapple you can get. I have a Beaver Squeezer too and it is one handy attachment but pricy.


 
Thanks Diet,
This is obviously my first skid.. Is yours beat to hell? I'd be up for looking at it if it isn't a POS lol. 

Deposit went out yesterday on the 1890 btw. I got the certificate of origin, it's actually a 98 purchased in aug of 99. With 306 original hours, unreal....... SO PUMPED!!!


----------



## CUCV (Jan 28, 2011)

POS is relative... Its not the prettiest but runs great, I've got some odds n ends to fix on it before I sell it like fuel gauge, etc. But it plows every storm.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 28, 2011)

CUCV said:


> POS is relative... Its not the prettiest but runs great, I've got some odds n ends to fix on it before I sell it like fuel gauge, etc. But it plows every storm.


 
LOL, yes, yes it is...


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 28, 2011)

Ducaticorse,

Hope I got your name spelled right. As far as testing one out, I suggest finding a job for it and hiring the owner bring it out and run it for at least a few hours doing the job. Move a big dirt pile for a friend, spread gravel in the in-laws driveway or if it has an attachment for grabbing wood, have the owner demo it moving wood at a jobsite. Just make sure he knows what he is doing, you don't need some nut scaring trees for YOUR customer. The 'few hours' part is important. A skid steer with real problems might run OK for 10 - 15 minutes, but will probably reveal itself after a couple hours of work. After the demo, park it in a fairly flat clean area for a while. Once it is moved again look where it was parked, if it has leak problems, you will probably be able to tell. Make sure you can see the Aux Hydraulics in action even if you have to rent an auger or trencher for 1/2 a day. If you want a better evaluation, have a dealer do an inspection of the unit and give you a full report. 

As far as my grapple goes, it is a prototype I built over a long weekend. Except for the cylinder, it is made from scrap steel. I plan on building another one using new metal. I figure it will cost about $500 to build the new one, but this one is working so well, I can't seem to make myself spend the money. This one is really rough looking,( cut it out with a hand plasma unit ) and modified multiple times to get the strength in the right places. I don't want to post pictures here, as it is not up to my normal workmanship. I would be willing to send you a few pictures via email if you want. Just PM me if interested.
Rick


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 28, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> Great info. I was under the impression that tracks tear up grass more. I can see the pressure foot print being easier on the landscape, but not for turns....



We have had both. we find tracks tend to tear more.. and use wheeled on larger machines.

Tracks are good for smaller ones though.

Tracks are better in snow though..


----------



## husabud (Jan 28, 2011)

I've subbed for an outfit here that ran an a300. That articulated machine would go full throttle down a lawn and turn instantly left or right and not touch the grass. It had the hi-flo hydraulics for all the fancy attachments even ran a 4 foot snowblower. Complete badazz imo, I wish I could gab one. I believe his leverage was to put dealer against dealer, this thing was a year old when he got it for around 15 G's. I think if you wait and have cash in hand you'll do well.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 28, 2011)

CUCV said:


> POS is relative... Its not the prettiest but runs great, I've got some odds n ends to fix on it before I sell it like fuel gauge, etc. But it plows every storm.


 


husabud said:


> I've subbed for an outfit here that ran an a300. That articulated machine would go full throttle down a lawn and turn instantly left or right and not touch the grass. It had the hi-flo hydraulics for all the fancy attachments even ran a 4 foot snowblower. Complete badazz imo, I wish I could gab one. I believe his leverage was to put dealer against dealer, this thing was a year old when he got it for around 15 G's. I think if you wait and have cash in hand you'll do well.


 
What loader was it? I can only find Gehls...... And I like to think I'm not a total moron either, but i can't find any other ones available.


----------



## husabud (Jan 28, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> What loader was it? I can only find Gehls...... And I like to think I'm not a total moron either, but i can't find any other ones available.


 
Not sure what year, but it was a bobcat A300. It had just enough power to run a nice size Fecon without a problem. Only problems I saw were the CV joints or ball joints ( not sure if thats what their called on a bobcat).


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 28, 2011)

Yea, if it was flatter terrain around here, I would like an A300. Would like a mid size A series even better, but they don't make one yet as far as I know. Note: The A300 is NOT articulated, it has all wheel steering.
Rick


----------



## husabud (Jan 28, 2011)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Yea, if it was flatter terrain around here, I would like an A300. Would like a mid size A series even better, but they don't make one yet as far as I know. Note: The A300 is NOT articulated, it has all wheel steering.
> Rick


 
Right you are. It is not articulated. All wheel and worked awesome.


----------



## adam32 (Jan 28, 2011)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Yea, if it was flatter terrain around here, I would like an A300. Would like a mid size A series even better, but they don't make one yet as far as I know. Note: The A300 is NOT articulated, it has all wheel steering.
> Rick


 
They had an A220 for a while...

I have a New Holland LS170 and I am happy with it...next one will be tracked for sure!!


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 28, 2011)

Just checked out info on the A220. Had not heard of it before. With an operating weight of 7745 lbs one could custom build a trailer to haul it around and be under the NC 10,000 lb trailer CDL limits. I wonder if it does any better on slopes than the 753.
Rick


----------



## jg55056 (Jan 28, 2011)

A 7 series machine would be fine for what you can afford. If you are planning on snow maintenance a wheeled machine will be cheaper to keep up. I started with a 773 and bought an new ASV RC 85 back in 06. It has been good machine. They don't make the 85 anymore but I can still get parts. As far as tearing things up... I would say 75% of that has to do with operator. Going to lift something heavy enough to tip your machine? You will mess things up regardless of undercarriage type.


----------



## adam32 (Jan 28, 2011)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Just checked out info on the A220. Had not heard of it before. With an operating weight of 7745 lbs one could custom build a trailer to haul it around and be under the NC 10,000 lb trailer CDL limits. I wonder if it does any better on slopes than the 753.
> Rick


 
Yeah we have the 10,000 lb limit here in Cali too...I still haul around my 303C CR with a 3500lb trailer! Screw em!! I just say its for my personal use!!

I don't think you'd notice much difference on slopes, maybe though since the A220 is wider...


----------



## chief116 (Jan 29, 2011)

we use a takeuchi tl140 like the one that was pictured a few posts back. its a nice machine. definitely take a look at one if you have the oppurtunity.

The tracked machine is only as good as the operator. If you put a knucklehead in it, then expect lawn damage or thrown tracks in rocky/stumpy areas. Put an experianced operator at the sticks and they can do figures 8s across the yard without a broken blade grass. 

Regardless of what brand you get, make sure its a high flow machine. then you can rent the fun attachments like a brush hog and mowers. makes land clearing a bit easier if thats something you think you'd want to get into.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 29, 2011)

adam32 said:


> Yeah we have the 10,000 lb limit here in Cali too...I still haul around my 303C CR with a 3500lb trailer! Screw em!! I just say its for my personal use!!
> 
> I don't think you'd notice much difference on slopes, maybe though since the A220 is wider...


 
You can get away with it for personal use? In Canada matters not.. if personal or not.. still need same licensing. Our license terms are a little different.. but none the less still limited to 10,000 lbs without going up to next class (which is actually the highest truck class we have).

Only exception for personal use is if it is an RV trailer or boat.

Only other exception is if a farm vehicle (licensed farm use) and towing farm equipment. If not licensed for farm, can not tow farm equipment and get away with it if they want to be sticky about it.


----------



## adam32 (Jan 29, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> You can get away with it for personal use? In Canada matters not.. if personal or not.. still need same licensing. Our license terms are a little different.. but none the less still limited to 10,000 lbs without going up to next class (which is actually the highest truck class we have).
> 
> Only exception for personal use is if it is an RV trailer or boat.
> 
> Only other exception is if a farm vehicle (licensed farm use) and towing farm equipment. If not licensed for farm, can not tow farm equipment and get away with it if they want to be sticky about it.


 
Well personal use is RV's, toyhaulers, etc... and they can go to 15,000lb I believe. So as far as I'm concerned my excavator is used for no pay, and on my own property, just like an ATV would be. Not worth it to get a commercial license imo.


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the case units. We use a XT75 only has bucket and forks, but will have grapple when we have time to build it. It's wheeled but we have tracks for over the wheels.


----------



## CUCV (Jan 29, 2011)

You should be able to to a 303CR on a proper trailer and still be under 10K. I could not imagine towing my Hitachi that is similar to the 303CR on a 3500lb trailer, must be an overbuilt 3500lb trailer.


----------



## adam32 (Jan 29, 2011)

CUCV said:


> You should be able to to a 303CR on a proper trailer and still be under 10K. I could not imagine towing my Hitachi that is similar to the 303CR on a 3500lb trailer, must be an overbuilt 3500lb trailer.



The trailer weighs 3,500 or so, its rated for 10,000. Its also a tilt bed. I'm sure I could get a lighter trailer, but I already have this one and its perfect for the LS170 and works (not ideal) for the 303. But lately, with the trucks transmission going out, I've just been having a 10-wheeler haul it with a full size trailer.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 29, 2011)

763G Bobcat

here's another in your area


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 29, 2011)

capetrees said:


> 763G Bobcat
> 
> here's another in your area


 
Called that dude already, it's under agreement. Btw, thanks for posting em up.


----------



## JCONN (Jan 30, 2011)

I am lucky and a few guys that i do alot of work with that own skid steers that a borrow all the time. My favorite is the cat 257b great sized machine picks a good amount and you can see all around when in tight areas. I have also used bobcat 7 series and both track and wheeled 300. In my opinion that is to big of a machine unless you have alot of room to operate espeacially the wide tracks, and you better not let some rookie use it. 

Tracks are much better for plowing and on the grass. Going straight or gradual turns does not hurt the lawn and your time periods of working due to wet conditions is extended becuase they float so much more.

Its all personal preferance if you are just moving logs you may be in that thing for an hour or two the whole job. A good operater can do alot of damage in that time. If you do more construction type work and are going to be in it 8-10 hours a day thats a different story. If you are going to plow snow with it you most definetly want the joystick type controls so much faster for plowing.

I rent two for the winter and one was the old style one tracked one wheeled and that old style added alot of time to the route. Needless to say we took it back and rented another joystick type.


----------



## rob b (Jan 30, 2011)

i have a 743 bobcat i picked up for 6000 in real good shape and bought a grapple bucket that works great for me for a grand brand new its light weight and still handles decent weight


----------



## ozarktreeman (Feb 1, 2011)

Here,s a pic of what I have,Thomas 2200 pro. thing is a beast,92 horse Kubota, Little on the heavy side though 9000 pounds.


----------



## ShermanC (Feb 19, 2012)

*Kubota SLV models 75 and 90*



ducaticorse said:


> Great info. I was under the impression that tracks tear up grass more. I can see the pressure foot print being easier on the landscape, but not for turns...
> 
> To be more specific, I'm looking to spend as close to 10K as possible, preferably less. I didn't even know Kubota was making their own skid, great to know, but no doubt too pricey at this point in time..



Three months ago I met a chap from Denton, TX who has been a Kubota parts man for year's. I was almost yearning to buy one of their machines for my tree service. Being we were staying with family in Dallas and sharing Thanksgiving meals we talked several sessions. Murray did not try to talk me out of a purchase but he,pointed out the pros and cons of having equipment of that kind. About two weeks after the visit I gave up the idea. However, every time I see a skid steer working it means a lot more to me. If I need one for a job I will hire a friend who has a Cat tracked machine.


----------



## shooterschafer (Feb 19, 2012)

I used to have a New Holland that was rated at 1200lbs that machine always kept me frustrated, it just couldnt handle any decent sized logs without wanting to fall on its nose. I recently bought a John Deere 332 , its the smoothest skidsteer that I have ever run, it also has enough lifting capacity to do anything I want. I got a grapple and so far I am not impressed , I kinda like the forks for moving logs around and loading them, until I get to some shortys that I have to get off my butt and scoot the forks together. I would recommend getting the biggest skid you can afford that way ya dont over abuse a little guy.


----------



## adam32 (Feb 19, 2012)

JCONN said:


> I am lucky and a few guys that i do alot of work with that own skid steers that a borrow all the time. My favorite is the cat 257b great sized machine picks a good amount and you can see all around when in tight areas. I have also used bobcat 7 series and both track and wheeled 300. In my opinion that is to big of a machine unless you have alot of room to operate espeacially the wide tracks, and you better not let some rookie use it.
> 
> Tracks are much better for plowing and on the grass. Going straight or gradual turns does not hurt the lawn and your time periods of working due to wet conditions is extended becuase they float so much more.



The huge downside to the 257 is that they have they same undercarriage as the 247 but the 257 is a heavier machine so they tear up the undercarriage components quickly! A few guys around have them and are always wrenching on them.

Depends on the snow you're plowing, out here tracks suck! Tires with chains will walk all over a tracked machine moving snow.


----------

